# Department for Transport - Making the Connection: the Plug-In Vehicle Infrastructure



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

http://assets.dft.gov.uk/publications/making-the-connection-the-plug-in-vehicle-infrastructure-strategy/plug-in-vehicle-infrastructure-strategy.pdf

"Our approach is not to mandate ‘a chargepoint on every corner’ – this is not necessary to help the market grow and would be uneconomic. Rather, for plug-in vehicles to appeal to, and be a viable solution for, consumers, we want recharging infrastructure to be targeted, convenient and safe. We want to see the majority of recharging taking place at home, at night, after the peak in electricity demand. Home recharging should be supported by workplace recharging for commuters and fleets, with a targeted amount of public infrastructure where it will be most used, allowing people to make the journeys they want."

"We are linking up the Plugged-In Places. The projects plan to install around 50 rapid chargers. We are working with them to ensure that their plans are properly co-ordinated so that the maximum number of journeys are enabled. For example, strategic placement of rapid chargers by the projects in the north of the country would enable journeys between Manchester, Newcastle, Edinburgh and Glasgow."

"Industry – as represented by the Society of Motor Manufacturers and Traders’ Electric Vehicle Group, the Plugged-In Places and the Institution of Engineering and Technology’s Electric Vehicle Group – favours moving to a dedicated plug-in vehicle recharging connector (the IEC62196-2 Type 2) to allow faster recharging rates (up to 32A) than are possible with a three-pin plug. Given this clear direction of travel from industry, the Plugged-In Places will start to install public infrastructure with Type 2 connectors."

"Establishing a National Chargepoint Registry to allow all chargepoint manufacturers and infrastructure scheme operators to make data on their chargepoints available in one place, which will enable comprehensive information to be provided to consumers by satnavs and websites. Currently there is no single, comprehensive source of chargepoint data, with consumers faced with a significant amount of internet research before attempting any journey other than ones that they are already familiar with. The data will be made available through data.gov.uk and is due to be available by the end of the year. The Registry will be supported by the Government until the end of the Plugged-In Places programme, and from that point onwards it will be for the plug-in vehicle infrastructure market to provide and support the Registry."


----------

